# Never Felt More Like Singng The Blues



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

Recently discovered cotemporary blues music - such as Stevie Ray Vaughan, Walter Trout, Albert King, Aynsley Lister, and the like,

Any others that I should be hunting out?


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

I think Seasick Steve and Joe Bonnamassa might be worth a look


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues & After Hours :notworthy:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

If you want a litlle bit of Blue Grass in your Blues, give Allison Krauss a listen. She's like an explosion of kittens in your ears.


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Buddy Guy, Jeff Healey (early albums, later stuff is more Jazz than Blues), Albert Collins


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anybody do it better ???


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone that's ever been signed byÂ Alligator Records has got to be worth a listen.

Whilst you're working your way through that little lot, check outÂ Mountain Stage. Â They often put on some blues artists (Robert Cray is being broadcast this week) and I think you can probably still download the performances in mp3 format after the event 

I saw the Robert Cray Band in London maybe 15 or so years ago. Â He broke a guitar string mid-solo and just carried on with the remaining 5 strings! Â Amazing; to me anyway. Â The two guys comprising the brass section (I think they were called the Memphis Horns) got nearly as big a round of applause as Robert Cray. Â All in all an outstanding performance.Â


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I saw the Robert Cray Band in London maybe 15 or so years ago.


I was probably at that concert!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Small world. Â It was Hammersmith Odeon I think. Â I saw Nanci Griffith there in '91 and Robert Cray was a few years after that.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I would second all of the above, especially Joe Bonamassa who I was privileged to see at his sell-out concert the Royal Albert Hall on 4 May last year.

Simply awesome







.


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Two of my current faves are Robben Ford & Oli Brown.

.

.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

hotmog said:


> I would second all of the above, especially Joe Bonamassa who I was privileged to see at his sell-out concert the Royal Albert Hall on 4 May last year.
> 
> Simply awesome
> 
> ...


I saw him at city hall in Sheffield last year, when I was ashamed to say I hadn't even heard of him. I was blown away, what a genius that man is! Great showman as well.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

B.B. King ... W.C. Handy ... John Lee Hooker ... Junior Wells ... Muddy Waters ...

Gf has a soundtrack album (single disc highlights), the boxed set would probably be a gold mine for you.










Me, I've been getting into Soul/R&B, namely "Philadelpha Sound" commanded by Gamble & Huff. Soul train....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

B)


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Look these two up on youtube, they've loads of video's on and they're all very bluesy B) B)

John


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> "Philadelpha Sound" commanded by Gamble & Huff. Soul train....









Pretty sure I still have the original, must unpack those boxes sometime soon, I have dragged a boxes of records around to almost a dozen houses over the years and never opened them


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


>


Ex-frakin-actly. MFSB forever. One of my favorite from a 4-cd set (LOVE TRAIN) containing nonstop classics and ear-opening funk. Also, this was the theme song for "Soul Train" on (US only?) television.

Based on Joe Simon's super-boss "Drowning In the Sea Of Love" I bought the CD of the album it came off ... pure gold.

The LOVE TRAIN set is a bargain for what's in it (booklet with pics and remembrances, including a jaw dropping pic of Bunny Sigler in full pimped up glory).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the Robert Cray Band in London maybe 15 or so years ago.
> ...





rhaythorne said:


> Small world. Â It was Hammersmith Odeon I think. Â


Yes it was. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Robert Cray :thumbup: Although I prefer Larry McCray given the choice.

For up to date stuff, I love Johnny Dowd, saw him at the borderline, Soho, a few years back and there were maybe 50/60 people there. After a teeny bit of exposure on late night TV I saw him again, same venue, totally packed out! A great night. He is an excellent song writer but, unfortunately, can't sing for toffee.

Short clips

Murder

First there was


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I had loads of 70's stuff on vynal but unfortunately I went out on a bender one weekend and one thing led to another, I never went back for about 6 months :lol:

My wife threw a lot of my stuff on the tip including all my 7" singles and my record player as well  For some strange reason which she never told me she kept all the albums, 12" singles and CD's and I was able to get them back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> If you want a litlle bit of Blue Grass in your Blues, give Allison Krauss a listen. She's like an explosion of kittens in your ears.


Also John Fahey for Bluegrass perfection - http://www.youtube.c...uUYm-DA#t=0m38s :notworthy:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

A bit late for the wash-up rely but Iâ€™m coming to end of my one-week ban. No, not from the mods, the 710â€™s sister and family came to stay for the week and I was told to be sociable :hammer: , hence my silence. I have been sneaking a look over the last week - quickly and under the cover of darkness :bag: .

Had my first detailed read tonight and took notes on your suggestions. I usually make some personal comments to the info in the OP but, you guys have come up with so many suggestions; some Iâ€™ve heard of, but quite a few that I have never heard or anyone else mention. To make comments against each suggestion would take me an age to write and you an age to read.

So the bottom line is thanks for the info gents - a lot to go at and a few surprises and treats in store no doubt.

I think that the new HMV download site is going to make a small fortune out of me over the coming weeks :crybaby: .

Take care :clap:

George


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Just spending a Friday night at home playing on the 'puter, drinking some whisky, enjoying some of my favourite blues.


















IMO the best blues are the Chicago Blues of the 30's, 40's and 50's otherwise known as the Maxwell Street Blues.

like Little Walter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ggjS0HlTGU

or Jimmy Rogers 







or one of the best 







Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

If you like blues you have got to check >Sonny Boy Williamson< out. Absolutely awsome!

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------

